# Stuck PosiTemp



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Yesterday I encounted a positemp Moen 1222. Stem broken off inside the cartridge. Puller would not work. Finally was able to get the center pulled out.
Still a problem outer portion of cartridge still in faucet body. 
Some time ago I posted in my blog about a plier I made to remove Moen Balance Spools. Same idea here Plier was a little beefer.
The part I was trying to get out had no surface to grab, a pipe extractor or an easyout just kept chewing away at the nylon. It was almost impossible to change out the faucet -- small bath, stacked washer and dryer in closet next to shower area. Acrylic shower walls in shower area. Back to the plier again with a new twist I took a torch in -- heated up the plier tips, inserted the bent tips inside the bore and expanded the plier thereby making my own gripping point. I could now twist and pull at the same time. Clamped a vice grip on the hinge point area, to allow more pulling power.

Worked Good!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice..necessity is the mother of invention...Ive made lots of tools for mechanic work I do on my own stuff and for plumbing when needed.. nothing a welder , sawzall and a torch cant build or modify to get the job done..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You said a pipe extractor did not work. Is that the same as an E-Z out?

I've had some stubborn Moen single-lever cartridges before where the center pulls out leaving the outer shell in the tub valve. That's when either the Moen tool or the E-Z out comes in to play.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tommry plumber said:


> You said a pipe extractor did not work. Is that the same as an E-Z out?
> 
> I've had some stubborn Moen single-lever cartridges before where the center pulls out leaving the outer shell in the tub valve. That's when either the Moen tool or the E-Z out comes in to play.


Here's a pic of the pipe/nipple extractor


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

These are what I use.



Edit:I'm not sure what the hell is wrong with the software on this site, but I can't even cut and paste {2} pictures.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> These are what I use.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:I'm not sure what the hell is wrong with the software on this site, but I can't even cut and paste {2} pictures.


Attach them.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Replace those cheap motel pos postitemp with MOENTROL and be a hero. .. those with stuck 1200 cartridge, it's the installer ' s fault for not greasing the cartridge. .. I use wooden dowel for removing them.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Take a look at the "Ona" cartridge puller for Moen cartridges.

I've been using one for the past 10 years and it's the best I've seen.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Try a reverse O-ring pliers.


----------



## Calrooter (Feb 7, 2017)

For posi-temp


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Debo22 said:


> Here's a pic of the pipe/nipple extractor


How does that work. Where do I get one


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

jc-htownplumber said:


> How does that work. Where do I get one


Loosen the bolt, insert the other end into 1/2" nipple, tighten bolt and the arms grip the inside of the pipe. Comes in handy for short nipples sticking out of the wall that you can't get a pipe wrench on and when you try and remove a stuck shower head arm and the threads break in the drop/high ear ell in the wall. I've also used it on the Moen 1200 cartridge when you try to remove it and the brass housing stays in the valve. 

I think Fergusons has it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What the hell wrong with you? Replace it with a MOENTROL and be a cookie hero!!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------

